# Help! Ball point pen on AG Doll!!



## caryatid (Jan 27, 2003)

My 6yo decided to "tattoo" her American Girl doll's name on her leg. 

Help!!!

Thanks!


----------



## caryatid (Jan 27, 2003)

Sorry for the panic.  The doll was passed down to her from a member of the family, so it is rather old, and very special. 

I found a link that recommended rubbing it gently with vegetable oil. It seems to be working!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

The Mr. Clean scouring pads get almost everything off! Good luck!


----------



## MontanaKJ (Aug 10, 2009)

Think of it as "modernizing" the American Girl. If Barbie can have a tattoo on the small of her back, then AG can have a tat on her ankle. LOL

Seriously, good luck with the grafitti!!


----------



## BUDSMOM (Jun 21, 2006)

2 things to try. glycerin will take ball point ink out of shirts and avon skin so soft will often remove magic marker.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

This website will help you:

http://www.justmagicdolls.com/articles/vinylcleaning/VinylStains.htm


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Magic Erasers...go for the name brand ones and not the $1 store knock offs ( not that I have anything against $1 store things )


----------



## caryatid (Jan 27, 2003)

Thank you all!
Slowly but surely, it is fading!


----------



## GraceMarie (Dec 18, 2004)

Toothpaste also works on all sorts of marker and pen marks.


----------



## Pennsyltucky (Oct 8, 2009)

Hairspray does a great job of removing ink.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

If all else fails you can send her to the AG hospital... for a nominal fee, of course. 

We have one that needs a new head of hair thanks to a little sister and a pair of scissors.


----------

